# Gaming- Notebook bis 1200 Euro



## MrBacon (23. April 2014)

Hallo,

da ich bei Notebooks im Moment nicht so aktuell informiert bin wollte ich um Hilfe bei der Suche nach einem neuen bitten 
Was soll es kosten? Bis 1200 Euro

Wie groß darf es sein (Zoll)? 13-17

Was soll es wiegen? Muss es mobil sein? Bis 3KG

Wofür wird es verwendet? Hauptsächlich Gaming, Internet, Office

Was ist sonst noch wichtig? Es sollte hochwertig aussehen, vllt beleuchtete Tasten, vllt eine R9 290XM??, i7!!, ab 8GB Ram und möglichst leise, wenn möglich ne SSD, sonst mindestens 1TB Speicher und HD- Display

Vllt kann mir jemand helfen?? Bin für alles offen 


MfG


----------



## Darkiii (23. April 2014)

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies

Einfach ein Schenker konfigurieren, hab selbst eins, Qualität und Support sind TOP


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

aber aufpassen die schenker sind teilweise richtige krawallbürsten


----------



## Alex555 (3. Mai 2014)

</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-4N by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Klatschst noch nen I7 rein, hast ne R9 M290X (oder gegen 30 € Aufpreis ne 870M), mit der AMD biste noch knapp 90€ unter dem Budget, haust noch ne M500 rein (msata ssd, kannst du vom preis her gleich mitkonfigurieren) --> 12 Monate Garantie halt nur. 
Kurz zusammengefasst: 
 R9 M290X
I7 4710MQ 
4GB RAM
1TB HDD + 120 GB SSD
WLAN
DVD Brenner 
12 Monate Garantie 
1198€
oder mit 8 GB und 1TB HDD (ohne SSD) 1178€! 
Alternativen:
MSI GS60-2PCi581 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i5-4200H / 8GB RAM / 1000GB HDD / GTX 860M / Win 8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de (sehr portabel aber nur I5 und nur 860M)
ASUS ROG G750JM-T4016H (90NB04J1-M00200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (über dem Budget falls die Lautstärke eine zentrale Rolle spielt, I7 aber nur 860M)


----------

